# High voltage switches



## HEP ELECTRICIAN (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi I am looking for 1965 era 115kv 1200 amp Pennsylvania Transformer Division type AGA-3 Vertical- Break Disconnect Switch Parts. These were made in Cannonsburg, Pennsylvania.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HEP ELECTRICIAN said:


> Hi I am looking for 1965 era 115kv 1200 amp Pennsylvania Transformer Division type AGA-3 Vertical- Break Disconnect Switch Parts. These were made in Cannonsburg, Pennsylvania.


Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:

Any luck?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Either Brian John or Zog may know something on this type of switchgear.

I am not famuair with that type of switchgear so hang on for a little bit and they will come up in here one way or other.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## HEP ELECTRICIAN (Jul 11, 2013)

*High Voltage Switches*

Hello all, no I have not found any parts for my switches!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HEP ELECTRICIAN said:


> Hello all, no I have not found any parts for my switches!!!!!!!!!!!


Hopefully one of those guys will see this tread and help you out.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

1965 ERA 115KV by any manufacture would be difficult to locate. In my opinion depending on the parts either a machine shop for custom manufactured components or possibly a used gear manufacture might have some insight.

LAstly and we are going through this now with some Square D MV gear replacement because parts are not available.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Some case it may be much easier to just upgrade to the modern MV/HV switchgear due they update the protection and other related items it needed to be.

IMO cost wise may I say may end up break even by time you get the old switch gear repaired by time you spend for new one. ( depending on how hard to find the parts )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

HEP ELECTRICIAN said:


> Hi I am looking for 1965 era 115kv 1200 amp Pennsylvania Transformer Division type AGA-3 Vertical- Break Disconnect Switch Parts. These were made in Cannonsburg, Pennsylvania.


Try these guys
http://www.pabreaker.net/


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> LAstly and we are going through this now with some Square D MV gear replacement because parts are not available.


I should have any MV SQ-D part, what you looking for?


----------



## HEP ELECTRICIAN (Jul 11, 2013)

*High Voltage Switches*

Hi ZOG I am looking for some switch parts. The yoke and galvanized plate that holds it. I can get the bearings and seals. These were from Pennsylvania Transformer made around 1964. The are verticle break.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Out of curiosity, are these like those duffel bag-sized switches filled with SF6 or the knife switches that you can look at a mile away and tell if they are open or closed.


----------



## HEP ELECTRICIAN (Jul 11, 2013)

*High Voltage Switches*

Uconduit these are the vertical break knife switches up on towers in switchyards. They are for switching vigh voltage circuits 115kv.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I found some interesting links: 


http://www.optimalcontrol.net/user_...c_Operating_Mechanism_Type_OA-3_PTI_S-707.pdf

http://www.optimalcontrol.net/user_...Subtransmission_Oil_Circuit_Breakers_7214.pdf

http://optimalcontrol.net/user_manu...Subtransmission_Oil_Circuit_Breakers_7214.pdf

These show transformers and switchgear from 50 years ago a lot of which still looks modern.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

The thing about that Uconduit, is that plenty of the gear that was installed 50 years ago is still in service. I was working in a 115kv bulk oil breaker a month ago that I believe the manufacture date was in the 60's (and designed in the 50s).

Maintained older equipment can be better than the new equivalents, in that the problems have been figured out, and in many cases fixed via retrofits, and parts, at least where I work can usually be found in a decent time frame. 

Unlike some of the newer equipment, where even the manufacture doesn't carry the parts and takes months to make and ship them.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

KDC said:


> The thing about that Uconduit, is that plenty of the gear that was installed 50 years ago is still in service. I was working in a 115kv bulk oil breaker a month ago that I believe the manufacture date was in the 60's (and designed in the 50s).
> 
> Maintained older equipment can be better than the new equivalents, in that the problems have been figured out, and in many cases fixed via retrofits, and parts, at least where I work can usually be found in a decent time frame.
> 
> Unlike some of the newer equipment, where even the manufacture doesn't carry the parts and takes months to make and ship them.


Yep, the new stuff only has a few parts they call "field replaceable" and even those are assemblies, not parts. A trip coil can be replaced on an older breaker for $200, a trip coil assembly is more like $2000. 

The OEMs don't make money on gear maintained properly for 50 years, the new stuff is designed to last 10 years and be disposable. Ford could build a car to last a million miles but the company would go bankrupt.


----------

